# Family Visa or student visa??



## Pippar (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi There everyone, 
My partner is a kiwi living over here in the UK, he has been here for the past 14 yrs, we are hoping to move over to New Zealand next year on a family Visa as he would like to go home , and we both would love a better life for our girls and us!!We have a 6yr old daughter together and i have a 15 yr old daughter from my previous marrage, i was wanting to ask, would my eldest come over on the family visa or would she need a seporate Students Visa as she hopes to go to college/uni over there.??
I cant wait to move over, its all ive wanted to do for the past 5 yrs!! And now things seem to becoming real!!
Many thanks Pip


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Pippar said:


> Hi There everyone,
> My partner is a kiwi living over here in the UK, he has been here for the past 14 yrs, we are hoping to move over to New Zealand next year on a family Visa as he would like to go home , and we both would love a better life for our girls and us!!We have a 6yr old daughter together and i have a 15 yr old daughter from my previous marrage, i was wanting to ask, would my eldest come over on the family visa or would she need a seporate Students Visa as she hopes to go to college/uni over there.??
> I cant wait to move over, its all ive wanted to do for the past 5 yrs!! And now things seem to becoming real!!
> Many thanks Pip


Hi
If you possibly can, go with a family visa. It will make her life much easier later. And as she'll be a NZ resident the tuition will be cheaper.


----------



## Pippar (Aug 31, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Hi
> If you possibly can, go with a family visa. It will make her life much easier later. And as she'll be a NZ resident the tuition will be cheaper.


Thats great , will do ,many thanks .


----------

